# 2016 Olympic Games - RIO DE JANEIRO | First Olympic Games in South America



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Hi! I'll make daily (or almost) updates on this thread during the Olympic and Paralympic Games. Pictures of events, fans, ceremonies, athletes, etc. Everyone is invited to contribute!

I'll make an introduction to show the venues of the games in Rio. For those who want to take a look on the city itself, please check out those awesome threads: 

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?p=124209960

http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=1641364

*2016 Summer Olympics*
*
5 - 21 August*

















Motto: *"A new world"*

The *2016 Summer Olympics and Paralympics*, officially known as the *Games of the XXXI Olympiad*, and commonly known as *Rio 2016*, is an upcoming major international multi-sport event in the tradition of the Olympic Games due to take place in *Rio de Janeiro, Brazil, from 5 to 21 August 2016.*

The host city of Rio de Janeiro was announced at the 121st IOC Session held in Copenhagen, Denmark, on 2 October 2009. *Rio will become the first South American city to host the Summer Olympics*. These will be the *first games to be held in a Portuguese-speaking country*, the *first to be held entirely during the host country's winter season* (the 2000 games began on 15 September – five days before the Southern Hemisphere's spring equinox), the first since 1968 to be held in Latin America, and the first since 2000 (and third overall) to be held in the Southern Hemisphere.

*Pictograms*









Source

*Map of the Venues*










*Olympic Torch*


Tocha Olímpica by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Tocha Olímpica by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr

*Paralympic Torch*


Tocha Paralímpica Rio 2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Tocha Paralímpica Rio 2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr

*Medals and Podium*


Cerimômia de apresentação das medalhas olímpicas e paralímpicas Rio 2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Parte de trás das medalhas by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Parte da frente das medalhas by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Medalhas Paralímpicos by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr

*Mascots*

Vinícius & Tom









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Barra Cluster*










*Olympic Park*

The *Barra Olympic Park* is a cluster of *nine sporting venues* in Barra da Tijuca, in the west zone of Rio de Janeiro, Brazil that will be used for the *2016 Summer Olympics and the 2016 Summer Paralympics*. Of the nine venues, seven are permanent structures.


Parque Olímpico by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


11/09/2016.GT. Paralímpico. Triatlo_Parque Olímpico. Fotos. Aéreas. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr









Brasil 2016


11/09/2016.GT. Paralímpico. Triatlo_Parque Olímpico. Fotos. Aéreas. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr









Brasil 2016









Brasil 2016

11/09/2016.GT. Paralímpico. Triatlo_Parque Olímpico. Fotos. Aéreas. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


11/09/2016.GT. Paralímpico. Triatlo_Parque Olímpico. Fotos. Aéreas. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Parque Olímpico - Barra by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Parque Olímpico - Barra by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Olympic Village*

The *Rio de Janeiro 2016 Olympic and Paralympic Village* is an accommodation center built to house all participating athletes, as well as officials and athletic trainers of the 2016 Summer Olympics. It is located in Barra da Tijuca, close to City of Sports Complex.

With a *capacity of 17,950 people* and a total of *3,604 apartments* and 31 buildings, it is *the biggest Olympic Villages in the history of the Olympic Games*. It was *100% funded with private money*.









InfoBae









Brasil 2016









Brasil 2016









InfoBae









InfoBae


Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


VILA OLÍMPICA DOS JOGOS RIO 2016, NA BARRA DA TIJUCA by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


VILA OLÍMPICA DOS JOGOS RIO 2016, NA BARRA DA TIJUCA by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr









InfoBae









InfoBae​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Velodrome*

*Track Cycling Events*

The *Rio Olympic Velodrome*, officially the Velódromo Municipal do Rio (Rio Municipal Velodrome), is a velodrome in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. *Originally built for the 2007 Pan American Games*, it was refurbished to fit higher international standards for hosting the track cycling events in the *2016 Summer Olympics and the 2016 Summer Paralympics*.









Brasil 2016


Parque Olímpico - Barra by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Velódromo by SETUR DF, on Flickr


Equipe de ciclismo da Holanda treina no Velódromo by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Equipe de ciclismo da Holanda treina no Velódromo by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Olympic Tennis Center*

*Tennis/Wheelchair Tennis Events*

The *Olympic Tennis Center* is a tennis venue located in the *Barra Olympic Park* in Barra da Tijuca in the west zone of Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. The center will host *tennis events* of the *2016 Summer Olympics*, and the *wheelchair tennis events* of the *2016 Summer Paralympics*.


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Parque Olímpico - Barra by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Parque Olímpico - Barra by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Carioca Arenas 1, 2 and 3*

*Basketball, Wrestling, Judo, Fencing and Taekwondo Events*

The *Carioca Arenas* form a complex built in the *Olympic Park* to host many olympic events during the games. All of them together reach a *capacity of 36,000* people. After the Games, the arenas will be converted into a *Olympic Training Center*.


Parque Olímpico - Barra by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Parque Olímpico - Barra by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Arena Carioca by SETUR DF, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Olympic Aquatics Stadium*

*Swimming and Water Polo Events*

*Olympic Aquatics Stadium* is a *temporary structure* located in the Olympic Park, Barra da Tijuca, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. The venue will host the *swimming events and water polo matches* from men's last preliminary round to finals for the *2016 Summer Olympics*, and the swimming events for the 2016 Summer Paralympics.









Brasil 2016


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Future Arena*

*Handball and Goalball Events*

The *Future Arena* is a *temporary sporting venue* in Barra da Tijuca, Rio de Janeiro, Brazil that will be used for *handball at the 2016 Summer Olympics and goalball at the 2016 Summer Paralympics*. After the games, the venue will be dismantled and reassembled as *four schools*.









Brasil 2016​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Maria Lenk Aquatics Centre*

*Diving, Synchronised Swimming and Water Polo Events*

The *Maria Lenk Aquatic Park* is an aquatics centre that is part of the City of Sports Complex, in Barra da Tijuca, part of the investments of the city *Rio de Janeiro to host the swimming, synchronized swimming and diving competitions of the 2007 Pan American Games*. The name of the water park is a tribute to the Brazilian swimmer Maria Lenk, who died less than three months before its inauguration.


Parque Aquático Maria Lenk by SETUR DF, on Flickr









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rio Olympic Arena*

*HSBC Arena* is an indoor multi-purpose arena, located in the region of *Barra da Tijuca*, in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. It is named for the London-based bank HSBC through a naming rights deal. *The arena was completed in July 2007* and was first known as Arena Olímpica do Rio (*Rio Olympic Arena*), which it will be known by again during the *2016 Summer Olympics*. The arena has a capacity of *14,981 people for sports* and up to *18,768 for concerts*.


Arena Rio by SETUR DF, on Flickr


Arena Rio by SETUR DF, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Olympic Golf Course*

*Golf Events*

The *Rio de Janeiro Olympic golf course* is a new venue built for the golf tournaments of the* 2016 Summer Olympics*, within the *Marapendi Natural Reserve* in the *Barra da Tijuca* zone of Rio de Janeiro, Brazil.


Golf by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Golf by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr









​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Copacabana Cluster*










*Copacabana Arena*

*Beach Volleyball Events*

The *Copacabana Arena* is a temporary sports venue built in the Copacabana Beach to host *beach volleyball matches* during the *2016 Olympic Games*.


Arena do Vôlei de Praia - 11/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Dia01_VoleiPraia_ArenaCopacabana__MiriamJeske_060816_9872 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Arena do Vôlei de Praia - 11/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Torcida by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


FinalVoleiDePraia by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Marina da Glória*

*Sailing Events*









Source


2414_22.17.2015_99757_ef_20150820 by Puro Esporte, on Flickr


2414_22.16.2015_99783_ef_20150820 by Puro Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Rodrigo de Freitas Lagoon

Canoeing and Rowing Events*


Rio de Janeiro by Thanat Charoenpol, on Flickr


Blue winter by José Eduardo Nucci, on Flickr









Brasil 2016









Brasil 2016​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Deodoro Cluster*










*Deodoro Olympic Park*

Olympic Whitewater Canoe/Kayak slalom, Rugby Sevens, Modern Pentathlon, Field Hockey, Mountain Bike and BMX cycling Events

*Youth Arena*

*Basketball and Fencing (Modern Pentathlon) Events*


Arena da Juventude by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr

*Deodoro Stadium*

*Rugby Sevens and Modern Pentathlon Events*


Aéreas - Deodoro by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr

*Field Hockey National Center and Modern Pentathlon Pool*

*Field Hockey Events*


Aéreas - Deodoro by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Aéreas - Deodoro by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr

*Modern Pentathlon Events*









Brasil 2016









Brasil 2016

*National Equestrian Center*

*Equestrianism Events*


Aéreas - Deodoro by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr

*National Shooting Center*

*Shooting Events*


Aéreas - Deodoro by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Deodoro Extreme Park*

*Mountain Bike, BMX and Whitewater Events*


Aéreas - Deodoro by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Aéreas - Deodoro by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Maracanã Cluster*










*Maracanã Stadium

Opening/Closing Ceremonies and Football Events*

The *Maracanã Stadium*, also known as Maracanã, officially Estádio Jornalista Mário Filho, is a football stadium in Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. The stadium is part of a complex that includes an arena known by the name of *Maracanãzinho*, which means "The Little Maracanã" in Portuguese.

It was the main venue of the *2007 Pan American Games*, hosting the football tournament and the opening and closing ceremonies. The Maracanã was partially rebuilt in preparation for the *2013 FIFA Confederations Cup*, and the *2014 World Cup*. It will also be the venue for the *opening and closing ceremonies of the 2016 Summer Olympics* and *Paralympics*.


Estádio Maracanã by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Estádio Maracanã by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Engenhão Olympic Stadium*

*Athletics and Football*

The *João Havelange Olympic Stadium* is also scheduled to host the athletics competitions at the *2016 Summer Olympics and the 2016 Summer Paralympics*.










Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Maracanãzinho Gymnasium

Volleyball Events*

*Ginásio Gilberto Cardoso*, sometimes called just *Maracanãzinho*, is an indoor arena located in Maracanã in the north zone of Rio de Janeiro, Brazil. It is used mostly for volleyball. The capacity of the arena is *11,800* and *it was opened in 1954*. It stands next to the *Maracanã Stadium*. It will host volleyball matches during *2016 Olympic Games*.


Maracanazinho by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Maracanazinho by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Sambadrome

Target Archery and Marathon Events*









Source









Source​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 4, 2016*

*Men's Football*

*National Stadium - Brasília*

*Iraq x Denmark*

*







0*

*







0*


Mané Garrincha pronto para receber o torcedor by SETUR DF, on Flickr


Futebol masculino da Dinamarca e Iraque se enfrentam em BSB by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Futebol masculino da Dinamarca e Iraque se enfrentam em BSB by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


*Brazil x South Africa*

*







0*

*







0*


Brasil estreia contra a África do Sul no Mané Garrincha by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Brasil estreia contra a África do Sul no Mané Garrincha by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Brasil x África do Sul by SETUR DF, on Flickr


Brasil x África do Sul by SETUR DF, on Flickr


Brasil x África do Sul by SETUR DF, on Flickr


Brasil x África do Sul by SETUR DF, on Flickr


A animação no primeiro jogo do Mané Garrincha nas Olimpíadas 2016 é contagiante. by SETUR DF, on Flickr


Brasil x África do Sul by SETUR DF, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Men's Football*

*Amazon Arena - Manaus*

*Sweden x Colombia*

*







2*

*







2*


Futbol Olimpico by Alex Lanz, on Flickr


Futbol Olimpico by Alex Lanz, on Flickr


Futbol Olimpico by Alex Lanz, on Flickr


Futbol Olimpico by Alex Lanz, on Flickr


*Nigeria x Japan*

*







5*

*







4*


Futbol Olimpico by Alex Lanz, on Flickr


Futbol Olimpico by Alex Lanz, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 4 in the Olympic Village*


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vila Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Christ the Redeemer Tonight*


fm-GM1A1426 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


fm-GM1A1513 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Olympic Boulevard - Rio Port Zone*


YGR_9014 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr


YGR_9005 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr


YGR_9051 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr


YGR_9054 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr


YGR_9060 by Ygor Rodrigues, no Flickr​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Beautiful venues, great coverage, will keep following this for sure! Congrats for the thread!

:cheers:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Torch Relay in Rio*











Revezamento Tocha Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Revezamento Tocha Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Revezamento Tocha Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Revezamento Tocha Olímpica by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


FM-GM1A0132 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


FM-IMG_0027 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Largo da Candelária - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Praça XV - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Praça XV - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rio 2016 - Instalação do artista francês JR - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Rio Summer Olympic Games August 5, 2016 - Today Rio Olympic Opening Ceremony - Rio from Christ the Redeemer 4/8/16 17:55 PM - Agência Brasil by Boaz Guttman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Olympic Village Today - Rio Summer Olympic Games August 4, 2016 - 1 Day for Rio Olympic Opening Ceremony - Agência Brasil by Boaz Guttman, on Flickr


----------



## PinPeat (Sep 16, 2010)

Olympic Games Rio 2016 by flaviolins1967, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

I can't even describe how proud I felt last night during the ceremony :cheers:

*Opening Ceremony of Rio 2016*

*Countdown & National Anthem*











Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*First Artistic Segments*


Movimento na entrada do Maracanã para abertura dos Jogos by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Movimento na entrada do Maracanã para abertura dos Jogos by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Movimento na entrada do Maracanã para abertura dos Jogos by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de Abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Parade of Nations*


abertura_sc_2115-2 by Puro Esporte, on Flickr


RIO DE JANEIRO 05/08/2016 - CERIMÔNIA DE ABERTURA - ESTÁDIO DO MARACANÂ - Cerimônia de Abertura dos jogos olímpicos Rio 2016, no estádio do Maracanã, no Rio de Janeiro. Wander Roberto/Exemplus/COB by Puro Esporte, on Flickr


Inauguración Río 2016 by Señal Informativa, on Flickr


RIO DE JANEIRO 5/8/2016 - CERIMïNIA DE ABERTURA - ESTçDIO DO MARACANÌ - Cerim™nia de Abertura dos jogos ol’mpicos Rio 2016 no est‡dio do Maracan‹. Foto: Marcelo Pereira/Exemplus/COB. by Puro Esporte, on Flickr


Inauguración Río 2016 by Señal Informativa, on Flickr


RIO DE JANEIRO 05/08/2016 - CERIMÔNIA DE ABERTURA - ESTÁDIO DO MARACANÂ - Cerimônia de Abertura dos jogos olímpicos Rio 2016, no estádio do Maracanã, no Rio de Janeiro. Wander Roberto/Exemplus/COB by Puro Esporte, on Flickr


RIO DE JANEIRO 05/08/2016 - Cerimonia de abertura dos Jogos Olimpicos Rio 2016. Foto: Jonne Roriz/Exemplus/COB by Puro Esporte, on Flickr


RIO DE JANEIRO 5/8/2016 - CERIMïNIA DE ABERTURA - ESTçDIO DO MARACANÌ - Cerim™nia de Abertura dos jogos ol’mpicos Rio 2016 no est‡dio do Maracan‹. Foto: Marcelo Pereira/Exemplus/COB. by Puro Esporte, on Flickr


RIO DE JANEIRO 5/8/2016 - CERIMïNIA DE ABERTURA - ESTçDIO DO MARACANÌ - Cerim™nia de Abertura dos jogos ol’mpicos Rio 2016 no est‡dio do Maracan‹. Foto: Marcelo Pereira/Exemplus/COB. by Puro Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>> more pics in the next page


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 9th, 2016

Basketball










Brazil 66 x 65 Spain*


Rio 2016 - Basquete - 09/08/2016 - Espanha x Brasil by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Basquete - 09/08/2016 - Espanha x Brasil by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Basquete - 09/08/2016 - Espanha x Brasil by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Basquete - 09/08/2016 - Espanha x Brasil by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Basquete - 09/08/2016 - Espanha x Brasil by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Basquete - 09/08/2016 - Espanha x Brasil by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Basquete - 09/08/2016 - Espanha x Brasil by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 9th, 2016

Artistic Gymnastics*











EUA levam ouro na ginástica artística feminina; Brasil fica em 8º lugar by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


EUA levam ouro na ginástica artística feminina; Brasil fica em 8º lugar by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


EUA levam ouro na ginástica artística feminina; Brasil fica em 8º lugar by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


ESTADOS UNIDOS LEVAM OURO NA GINÁSTICA FEMININA POR EQUIPES DOS JOGOS OLÍMPICOS RIO 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


EUA levam ouro na ginástica artística feminina; Brasil fica em 8º lugar by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


EUA levam ouro na ginástica artística feminina; Brasil fica em 8º lugar by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 9th, 2016

Tennis*











Rio 2016 - Marcelo Melo e Bruno Soares by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


BELLUCCI_TENIS_3 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Marcelo Melo e Bruno Soares by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Marcelo Melo e Bruno Soares by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


BELLUCCI_TENIS_7 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 10th, 2016

Artistic Gymnastics*











Rio 2016 - Judô by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Judô by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Judô by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Judô by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Judô by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 10th, 2016

Water Polo*










*Brazil 6 x 5 Serbia*


SELEÇÃO MASCULINA DE POLO AQUÁTICO DO BRASIL VENCE A SÉRVIA by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


SELEÇÃO MASCULINA DE POLO AQUÁTICO DO BRASIL VENCE A SÉRVIA by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


SELEÇÃO MASCULINA DE POLO AQUÁTICO DO BRASIL VENCE A SÉRVIA by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


SELEÇÃO MASCULINA DE POLO AQUÁTICO DO BRASIL VENCE A SÉRVIA by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 10th, 2016*

*Sailing*











Vela 10/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Vela 10/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Vela 10/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Vela 10/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Vela 10/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Vela 10/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 10th, 2016

Basketball










USA 98 x 88 Australia*


USA Basketball x Australia by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


USA Basketball x Australia by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


USA Basketball x Australia by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


USA Basketball x Australia by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Day 6

August 11, 2016

Beach Volleyball

Copacabana Beach*











Arena do Vôlei de Praia - 11/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Arena do Vôlei de Praia - 11/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Arena do Vôlei de Praia - 11/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Arena do Vôlei de Praia - 11/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Arena do Vôlei de Praia - 11/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Arena do Vôlei de Praia - 11/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Arena do Vôlei de Praia - 11/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 11, 2016

Golf*











Campo Olímpico de Golfe 11/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Campo Olímpico de Golfe 11/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Campo Olímpico de Golfe 11/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Campo Olímpico de Golfe 11/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Campo Olímpico de Golfe 11/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Campo Olímpico de Golfe 11/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Campo Olímpico de Golfe 11/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 11th, 2016

Judo*











Rio 2016 - Judô by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Judô by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Judô by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Judô by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Judô by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Judô by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Judô by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Olympic Boulevard

Biggest Live Site in the History of the Olympic Games*


Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: GAEL by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: GAEL by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: GAEL by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Praça XV - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Praça XV - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Boulevard Olímpico - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Casa de Portugal - Rio 2016 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Casa de Portugal - Rio 2016 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Casa de Portugal - Rio 2016 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Colombia Hospitality House*











Casa da Colômbia - Rio 2016 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Casa da Colômbia - Rio 2016 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Casa da Colômbia - Rio 2016 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Portugal Hospitality House*











Casa de Portugal - Rio 2016 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Casa de Portugal - Rio 2016 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Casa de Portugal - Rio 2016 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Casa de Portugal - Rio 2016 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Jamaica Hospitality House*











Casa da Jamaica - Rio 2016 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Casa da Jamaica - Rio 2016 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Casa da Jamaica - Rio 2016 - Rio de Janeiro - Foto: Alexandre Macieira | Riotur by Visit.Rio, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 11th, 2016

Artistic Gymnastics*











Ginástica Artística - Final individual feminino - Pódio by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Ginástica Artística - Final individual feminino - Jade Barbosa by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Ginástica Artística - Final individual feminino - Jade Barbosa by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Ginástica Artística - Final individual feminino - Simone Biles/EUA - Medalha de Ouro by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Ginástica Artística - Final individual feminino - Simone Biles/EUA - Medalha de Ouro by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 11th, 2016

Swimming*











Natação dia 11_1 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Natação dia 11_7 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Natação dia 11 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Natação dia 11_13 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Natação dia 11_11 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Natação dia 11_12 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 11th, 2016

Track Cycling*











2016 Rio Olympic Games by British Cycling, on Flickr


2016 Rio Olympic Games - track cycling day two by British Cycling, on Flickr


595892933MD00226_Cycling_Tr by British Cycling, on Flickr


2016 Rio Olympic Games - track cycling day two by British Cycling, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Day 7

August 12th, 2016

Tennis*











Tênis - Rafael Nadal x Thomaz Bellucci by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Tênis - Rafael Nadal x Thomaz Bellucci by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Tênis - Rafael Nadal x Thomaz Bellucci by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Tênis - Rafael Nadal x Thomaz Bellucci by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Tênis - Rafael Nadal x Thomaz Bellucci by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Tênis - Rafael Nadal x Thomaz Bellucci by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Tênis - Rafael Nadal x Thomaz Bellucci by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 12th, 2016

Athletics (Racewalking - 20 km)*











12/08/16 - Marcha Atlética Rio 2016. Fotos: Francisco Medeiros /ME. by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


12/08/16 - Marcha Atlética Rio 2016. Fotos: Francisco Medeiros /ME. by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


12/08/16 - Marcha Atlética Rio 2016. Fotos: Francisco Medeiros /ME. by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


12/08/16 - Marcha Atlética Rio 2016. Fotos: Francisco Medeiros /ME. by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


12/08/16 - Marcha Atlética Rio 2016. Fotos: Francisco Medeiros /ME. by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


12/08/16 - Marcha Atlética Rio 2016. Fotos: Francisco Medeiros /ME. by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


12/08/16 - Marcha Atlética Rio 2016. Fotos: Francisco Medeiros /ME. by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 17, 2016

Taekwondo
*











Taekwondo - 17/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Taekwondo - 17/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Taekwondo - 17/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Taekwondo - 17/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Taekwondo - 17/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Taekwondo - 17/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Taekwondo - 17/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Taekwondo - 17/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Taekwondo - 17/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Day 13

August 18, 2016

Cycling - BMX*











Ciclismo BMX 18/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Ciclismo BMX 18/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Ciclismo BMX 18/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Ciclismo BMX 18/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Ciclismo BMX 18/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Ciclismo BMX 18/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Ciclismo BMX 18/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Ciclismo BMX 18/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Ciclismo BMX 18/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Ciclismo BMX 18/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 18, 2016

Canoeing*











Rio 2016 - Caiaque by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Caiaque by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Caiaque by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Caiaque by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 18, 2016

Sailing*











Vela - 18/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Vela - 18/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Vela - 18/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Vela - 18/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Vela - Martine Grael e Kahena Kunze - Ouro - 49er FX Feminino - Marina da Glória by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Vela 49er FX - Feminino by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Vela 49er FX - Feminino_16 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Vela - 18/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Vela - Martine Grael e Kahena Kunze - Ouro - 49er FX Feminino - Marina da Glória by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Vela_18_08_2016_3 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Vela - Martine Grael e Kahena Kunze - Ouro - 49er FX Feminino - Marina da Glória by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Vela 49er FX - Feminino_17 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


MARTINE GRAEL E KAHENA KUNZE GANHAM REGATA FINAL E LEVAM OURO OLÍMPICO by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


MARTINE GRAEL E KAHENA KUNZE GANHAM REGATA FINAL E LEVAM OURO OLÍMPICO by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Vela - Martine Grael e Kahena Kunze - Ouro - 49er FX Feminino - Marina da Glória by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 18, 2016

Men's Beach Volleyball










Gold: Brazil
Silver: Italy
Bronze: Netherlands*


Vôlei de Praia - Alison e Bruno - Medalha de Ouro by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Vôlei de Praia - Alison e Bruno - Medalha de Ouro by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Vôlei de Praia - Disputa do Bronze by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Vôlei de Praia - Alison e Bruno - Campeões Olímpicos by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Vôlei de Praia - Alison e Bruno - Campeões Olímpicos by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Vôlei de Praia - Alison e Bruno - Campeões Olímpicos by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Vôlei de Praia - Alison e Bruno - Campeões Olímpicos by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Vôlei de Praia - Alison e Bruno - Campeões Olímpicos by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 18, 2016

Athletics*











Rio 2016 - Atletismo by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Atletismo by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Atletismo by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
​
The Olympic Park:


Rio2016#img2142.jpg by Ubiracy Reynaldo, on Flickr


Rio2016#img2144.jpg by Ubiracy Reynaldo, on Flickr


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Day 14

August 19, 2016

Equestrian*











Hipismo - Classificação - Manhã - Centro Olímpico de Hipismo by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Hipismo - Classificação - Manhã - Centro Olímpico de Hipismo by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Hipismo - Classificação - Manhã - Centro Olímpico de Hipismo by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Hipismo - Classificação - Manhã - Álvaro Doda de Miranda - Centro Olímpico de Hipismo by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Hipismo - Classificação - Manhã - Álvaro Doda de Miranda - Centro Olímpico de Hipismo by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Hipismo - Classificação - Manhã - Centro Olímpico de Hipismo by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Hipismo - Final - Centro Olímpico de Hipismo by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Hipismo - Final - Centro Olímpico de Hipismo by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Hipismo - Final - Pódio - Nick Skelton (GBR) Peder Fredricson (SWE) e Eric Lamaze (CAN) - Centro Olímpico de Hipismo by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

TorcidaCOH19082016Felipe VarandaAN3T7320 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


TorcidaCOH19082016Felipe VarandaAN3T7533 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


TorcidaCOH19082016Felipe VarandaAN3T7304 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


TorcidaCOH19082016Felipe VarandaAN3T7556 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr
​


----------



## Bye bye world (Jan 5, 2012)

Great images and coverage! This scenarios... :drool:


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 19, 2016*

*Women's Football*










*Arena Corinthians - São Paulo*

*Canada x Brazil*

*Bronze Medal Match*

*







2*

*







1*


Canadá vence o Brasil no futebol feminino, na Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Canadá vence o Brasil no futebol feminino, na Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Canadá vence o Brasil no futebol feminino, na Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Canadá vence o Brasil no futebol feminino, na Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Canadá vence o Brasil no futebol feminino, na Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Canadá vence o Brasil no futebol feminino, na Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 19th in the Olympic Park*


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


19/08/2016.Games Time. Público.Parque Olímpico. by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 19th, 2016

Men's Basketball










Semifinals

USA x Spain
Serbia x Australia*


Basquetebol - EUA vs. ESP by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Basquetebol - SRB vs. AUS by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Basquetebol - SRB vs. AUS by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Basquetebol - EUA vs. ESP by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Basquetebol - SRB vs. AUS by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Basquetebol - EUA vs. ESP by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Basquetebol - EUA vs. ESP by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr

Basquetebol - EUA vs. ESP by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Basquetebol - SRB vs. AUS by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Basquetebol - EUA vs. ESP by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Day 15

August 20th, 2016

Canoeing*











Canoagem Velocidade - C2 1000m - Isaquias Queiroz e Elron de Souza Silva_31 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Canoagem Velocidade - C2 1000m - Isaquias Queiroz e Elron de Souza Silva_30 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Canoagem Velocidade - C2 1000m - Isaquias Queiroz e Elron de Souza Silva_4 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Canoagem Velocidade - C2 1000m - Isaquias Queiroz e Elron de Souza Silva_19 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Canoagem Velocidade - C2 1000m - Isaquias Queiroz e Elron de Souza Silva_22 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Next page


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

More pics in the next page


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

>>>> Next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 20, 2016*

*Men's Football*










*Maracanã Stadium*

*Brazil x Germany*

*Gold Medal Match*


Rio 2016 - Futebol by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Futebol by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Futebol by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Futebol by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Futebol by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Futebol by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rio 2016 - Futebol by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Futebol by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Futebol by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Futebol by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Futebol by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Futebol by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Day 16

August 21st, 2016

Men's Volleyball










Final

Brazil 3 x 0 Italy*


Final masculina Brasil x Itália by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Final masculina Brasil x Itália by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vôlei de Quadra _36 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vôlei de Quadra _23 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vôlei de Quadra _20 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rio 2016 - Vôlei de Quadra _9 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Final masculina Brasil x Itália by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vôlei de Quadra _4 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vôlei de Quadra _11 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Final masculina Brasil x Itália by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Vôlei de Quadra _13 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 21st, 2016

Mountain Bike*











Rio 2016 - Mountain Bike by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Mountain Bike by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Mountain Bike by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Mountain Bike by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Mountain Bike by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rio 2016 - Mountain Bike by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Mountain Bike by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Mountain Bike by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Mountain Bike by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Mountain Bike by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Mountain Bike by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

From a few days ago:

*August 19th, 2016

Women's Field Hockey










Gold: Great Britain
Silver: Netherlands
Bronze: Germany*

Hockey na Grama - Final Feminino by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr

Hockey na Grama - Final Feminino by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr

Hockey na Grama - Final Feminino by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr

Hockey na Grama - Final Feminino by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr

Hockey na Grama - Final Feminino by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr

Hockey na Grama - Final Feminino by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Hockey na Grama - Final Feminino by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Hockey na Grama - Final Feminino by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Hockey na Grama - Final Feminino by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Hockey na Grama - Final Feminino by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Closing Ceremony of the 2016 Rio Olympic Games*











Terminam os Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Terminam os Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Terminam os Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Terminam os Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Terminam os Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Terminam os Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Terminam os Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Terminam os Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Terminam os Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Terminam os Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Terminam os Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Terminam os Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento dos Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento dos Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento dos Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento dos Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cerimônia de encerramento dos Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento dos Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento dos Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento dos Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento dos Jogos Olímpicos Rio 2016 by Agência Brasil Fotografias, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 21st, 2016

Men's Marathon*











Maratona masculina 21/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Maratona masculina 21/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Maratona masculina 21/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Maratona masculina 21/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Maratona masculina 21/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Maratona masculina 21/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Maratona masculina 21/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Maratona masculina 21/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Maratona masculina 21/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Maratona masculina 21/08/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*August 21st in the Olympic Boulevard*


FM-GM1A8825 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


fm-GM1A8783 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


fm-GM1A8803 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


fm-GM1A8707 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


FM-GM1A8848 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


FM-GM1A8939 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*More photos of the Closing Ceremony*


Maracanã and Brazil flag by Leandro Neumann Ciuffo, on Flickr


Encerramento by Leandro Neumann Ciuffo, on Flickr


Rendeiras by Leandro Neumann Ciuffo, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de encerramento - 22/08/2016 - Foto: JP Engelbrecht | Prefeitura do Rio by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de encerramento - 22/08/2016 - Foto: JP Engelbrecht | Prefeitura do Rio by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de encerramento - 22/08/2016 - Foto: JP Engelbrecht | Prefeitura do Rio by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de encerramento - 22/08/2016 - Foto: JP Engelbrecht | Prefeitura do Rio by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de encerramento - 22/08/2016 - Foto: JP Engelbrecht | Prefeitura do Rio by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de encerramento - 22/08/2016 - Foto: JP Engelbrecht | Prefeitura do Rio by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de encerramento - 22/08/2016 - Foto: JP Engelbrecht | Prefeitura do Rio by Visit.Rio, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Tokyo 2020 Handover*











Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de encerramento - 22/08/2016 - Foto: JP Engelbrecht | Prefeitura do Rio by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de encerramento - 22/08/2016 - Foto: JP Engelbrecht | Prefeitura do Rio by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de encerramento - 22/08/2016 - Foto: JP Engelbrecht | Prefeitura do Rio by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Tokyo 2020 handover presentation by Leandro Neumann Ciuffo, on Flickr


See you in Tokyo 2020 by Leandro Neumann Ciuffo, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de encerramento - 22/08/2016 - Foto: JP Engelbrecht | Prefeitura do Rio by Visit.Rio, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Cerimônia de encerramento - 22/08/2016 - Foto: JP Engelbrecht | Prefeitura do Rio by Visit.Rio, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

More in the next page


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Next


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*More of the Closing Ceremony*


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*The Athletes and the "Carnival"*


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de encerramento by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Great, very nice photo updates, FAAN :cheers:


----------



## LincolnLeVeque (Sep 6, 2016)

Farewell Rio!


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Yesterday was the first day of Paraolympics of Rio?


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

^^The opening ceremony was a few hours ago in September 7th, Brazil's Independence Day :cheers:

*Opening Ceremony of 2016 Paralympic Games*











paralimpiadas_abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


paralimpiadas_abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


paralimpiadas_abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_31 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


paralimpiadas_abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


paralimpiadas_abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_6 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_43 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_21 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_47 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Abertura_Paralimpico_35 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_33 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


paralimpiadas_abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_36 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_8 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_11 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_7 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Abertura_Paralimpico_24 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


paralimpiadas_abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_40 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_39 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Abertura_Paralimpico_14 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_12 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


paralimpiadas_abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_41 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


paralimpiadas_abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Abertura_Paralimpico_27 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_48 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_15 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_45 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_42 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

paralimpiadas_abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


paralimpiadas_abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


paralimpiadas_abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Abertura_Paralimpico_28 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


paralimpiadas_abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


paralimpiadas_abertura by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Paralympic Torch at Christ the Redeemer*


Tocha Paralímpica no Cristo Redentor by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Tocha Paralímpica no Cristo Redentor by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Tocha Paralímpica no Cristo Redentor by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Tocha Paralímpica no Cristo Redentor by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Reception Ceremonies in the Paralympic Village*


Cerimônias da Vila by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônias da Vila by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônias da Vila by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônias da Vila by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Cerimônia de boas vindas - Cuba by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Primeiro dia da chegada dos atletas à Vila Paralímpica by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Day 1

September 8th, 2016

Athletics*











5000m - 08/09/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Salto em distância - 08/09/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Atletismo - 08/09/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Salto em distância - 08/09/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Atletismo - 08/09/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Salto em distância - 08/09/2016 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*September 8th, 2016

Goalball*











Goalball - Brasil x EUA - Primeira Fase_22 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Goalball - Brasil x Suécia - Primeira Fase_20 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Goalball - Brasil x EUA - Primeira Fase_17 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Goalball - Brasil x EUA - Primeira Fase_11 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Goalball - Brasil x Suécia - Primeira Fase - Goalball - Brasil x Suécia - Primeira Fase - Josemarcio Sousa (5) by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*September 10th, 2016

Shooting*











Rio2016 - Tiro Esportivo by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Tiro Esportivo by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Tiro Esportivo by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Tiro Esportivo by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Tiro Esportivo by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Day 4

September 11th, 2016

Cycling*











Ciclismo - Pista_3 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Ciclismo - Pista_15 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Ciclismo - Pista by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Ciclismo - Pista_17 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Ciclismo - Pista_22 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Ciclismo - Pista_26 by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*September 11th, 2016

Triathlon*











TriatloFEM by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


TriatloFEM by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


TriatloFEM by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


TriatloFEM by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


TriatloFEM by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


TriatloFEM by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

TriatloFEM by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


TriatloFEM by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


TriatloFEM by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


triathlon.forte.copa.11.09.2016.foto.alexandre.vidal-5261 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


TriatloFEM by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


TriatloFEM by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


TriatloFEM by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


TriatloFEM by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


triathlon.forte.copa.11.09.2016.foto.alexandre.vidal-5466 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*September 11th, 2016

Swimming*











DanielDias_BRA by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Natação - 100m peito masculino SB5 by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


DanielDias_BRA by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Natação -Jogos Paralímpicos Rio 2016 - 11.09.16 - Felipe Vila Real. Fotos: Francisco Medeiros/ME. by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


DanielDias_BRA by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


DanielDias_BRA by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*September 11th, 2016

Football 5-a-side*











Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


11092016.futebol_de_5.BRA_vs._TUR..gabriel_nascimento..C66I0300 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


11092016.futebol_de_5.BRA_vs._TUR..gabriel_nascimento..C31V6575 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


11092016.futebol_de_5.BRA_vs._TUR..gabriel_nascimento..C31V6538 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Futubol de 5 by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Futubol de 5 by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Futubol de 5 by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Futebol de 5 by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


11092016.futebol_de_5.BRA_vs._TUR..gabriel_nascimento..C66I0446 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*September 11th, 2016

Athletics*











Rio2016 - Atletismo - 1500m T13 by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Atletismo - 200m T44 by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Atletismo - 1500m T13 by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Atletismo - 1500m T13 by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Atletismo 100m T47 by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Salto em distância T38 by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Atletismo - 100m T47 by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr
​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*September 11th, 2016

Sitting volleyball*










*Egypt 3 x 2 Brazil*


Rio 2016 - Volei Sentado by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Volei Sentado by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Volei Sentado by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Volei Sentado by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rio 2016 - Volei Sentado by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Volei Sentado by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Volei Sentado by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio 2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*September 11th, 2016

Paracanoeing*











11-09-2016 Remo @Brandao 28 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


11-09-2016 Remo @Brandao 31 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


11-09-2016 Remo Final A LTAMix4+ @Brandao 41 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


11-09-2016 Remo Final B ASM1x Koreano Jun Ha Park @Brandao by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


11-09-2016 Remo Final A LTAMix4+ @Brandao 40 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*Live Site in the Olympic Park

September 11th, 2016*


20160911152002__MG_5668 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


20160911145935__MG_5508 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


20160911132411__MG_5278 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


20160911151050__MG_5601 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr


20160911160239__MG_5985 by Jogos Rio 2016, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

*September 11th in the Olympic Park
*

ParqueOlimpico by Ministerio do Esporte, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr​


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr


Rio2016 - Torcida by Comitê Paralímpico Brasileiro, on Flickr​


----------



## diddyD (May 12, 2014)

Very nice pics and subject alike^


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm glad you liked it


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

More photos in the next page.


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

next page >>>


----------



## FAAN (Jun 24, 2011)

next page


----------

